# Froggie



## bcostello (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a little froggie in my greenhouse. Don't know if he/she is native to the area or hitched a ride in a plant.


----------



## etex (Nov 22, 2010)

Yours is a very cute frog!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2010)

Er! I'm not a frog specialist! 

Michel


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2010)

neither am I, but it would be welcome in my GH!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2010)

Native if you live in Cuba! How warm is it there!?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely frog!!!!!


----------



## fbrem (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a green tree frog (_Hyla cinerea_), native to SE US, they're real nice and have a cool call.

Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2010)

Beat me to it, Forrest. I love these little creatures. I wouldn't mind them in my greenhouse, either (when I get it...).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2010)

cccc Cold! Ribbit!


----------



## lindafrog (Nov 23, 2010)

Love those froggi, I found one in my orchids while they were outside. , don't know how it got there, its not native to this area of Michigan. It liked to hang out on the door screen


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2010)

lindafrog said:


> Love those froggi, I found one in my orchids while they were outside. , don't know how it got there, its not native to this area of Michigan. It liked to hang out on the door screen



I can't believe that! They are abundant around here, and we are not that far from you.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I can't believe that! They are abundant around here, and we are not that far from you.



What?! We've been looking all over the place down here for green tree frogs to no avail. My son and I have relocated every American brown toad within a two mile radius to our back yard and little oak toads love to live in pots of semi-hydro plants, but we've seen zero tree frogs. Maybe they're just perfectly adapted to avoiding little boys? The brown toads have a lonnnng way to go in that department.


----------



## fbrem (Nov 24, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I can't believe that! They are abundant around here, and we are not that far from you.



Green treefrogs in Michigan!?! That would be quite a range extension. More likely the grey treefrog (Hyla chrysoscelis), they can be quite green and easily confused. The biggest differences are that greens have a prominent white stripe on the lip, smoother skin and cannot freeze solid like the greys (an amazing adaptation to living in the north). I love our US treefrogs!!! 

Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

fbrem said:


> Green treefrogs in Michigan!?! That would be quite a range extension. More likely the grey treefrog (Hyla chrysoscelis), they can be quite green and easily confused. The biggest differences are that greens have a prominent white stripe on the lip, smoother skin and cannot freeze solid like the greys (an amazing adaptation to living in the north). I love our US treefrogs!!!
> 
> Forrest


Oops -- you are right, Forrest. They are Gray Tree Frogs here. In my mind I think of them as green because they are green when they are young, and only turn gray as they become adults. Most of my encounters with them have been when they are still green.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.froggie.info/green/index.htm


----------

